# Gear puller modified for MTD wheels



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Ya know how the rear wheels on an MTD lawn tractor become stuck with age? I tried hammers (ruined rear axle bearings in the process), 2x4s (with limited success) and Liquid Wrench (again with limited success).

Had to remove a few wheels today & got serious about it. I had the tool I needed all along. I used a combination 2 jaw/ 3 jaw gear puller available at any auto parts store for under $20 (I think...I've had this for a few years). Using the part that holds the 2 jaws & hooks on the center bolt of the puller ( instead of the 3 jaw part), I sized up the situation. The 2 holes in the MTD wheel were smaller than the hooks on the jaws, so instead of drilling the holes bigger, I ground down the hooks to almost half of their width & rounded off the edges to fit in the holes. (The hooks have a longer end & a shorter end. I ground the shorter hooks) I placed a bolt smaller in diameter than the center hole in the wheel & against the axle shaft, then installed the puller. After a few turns, the wheel popped right off.

Top pic is the puller.

Second pic is a comparison of the width of the hooks. The left hook has been ground.

Third pic is a comparison of the profile of the hooks. The bottom hook has been ground.

Fourth is the puller on a wheel for demo purposes. Disregard the large washer under the center shaft of the puller.

BTW, feel free to make this a sticky if you like. Don't know what everybody else uses, but this is what I came up with.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Pretty neat!


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Good idea - i use a small worn out socket for the axle end over the bolt ( washer removed - turned all the way in) - ive messed up the threads before .

Sometimes those wheels just dont want to come off tho - bent the rim on one stubborn one.


----------

